# 09 Brute Force getting no fuel



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok here is the deal. I have an 09 Brute Force 750 efi stock with no mods to the motor and exhaust. I have 6" lift 30" gorilla's. I have been through everything on this bike trying to find out why there is no fuel getting no fuel through the injectors. I have pressure tested and the fuel pump is working fine and traced it getting fuel to the injectors but not going through the injectors. Its getting i tested all that. I even rigged up an old chevy fuel pump that went on my race care and tried to get it to pump through the injectors and its still not working. Any suggestions it would help out alot because im about to drop the bike out the back of my pick up on the interstate in the middle of traffic! lol PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you do much water riding? If so, did you re-route your gas tank vent line up to the pod? If not, may have possibly filled the tank with mud/sand and clogged your injector nossles...just a suggestion.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

How are you checking the injectors? They are mechanical and they only open with 12 volt. If there not getting through the injectors,them being clogged is the only thing I could think of. Go with what filthy said.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

That does sound right filthy. Ummm i know i dont have anything in the tank cause i pulled the tank drained the gas even if it was good i drained it anyways just to delete my options. Cleaned the inside of the tank the best i could. As i was saying with the injectors filthy i do agree with you 100% with the injectors. I do feel the same way about fuel not getting through the injectors some reason some how cause it was running when i parked and i havent rode it in like a month. What can i do to clean or do something with the injectors? Any suggestions?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

An injector is like an electric valve. It gets a pulse from the controler to open & shut at the correct time. If it doesn't get that pulse...its just a shut valve. If you have full fuel pressure to the injector, then there is no fuel problem. Look to the controler, the pulse generator on the crankshaft or corroded electrical connections for the answer.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you nmkawierider for the info. Im on my way home and i will check that and see what i get. If not that will be an option deleted and i guess i will move on to trouble shoot something different.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

deadman inc said:


> Thank you nmkawierider for the info. Im on my way home and i will check that and see what i get. If not that will be an option deleted and i guess i will move on to trouble shoot something different.


Don't give up. Its probably something small and overlooked. These are pretty good machines, but when they have a problem, its sometimes hard to find especialy these days with all the new electronics.

I guess an injector can get plugged up but you would think there should be enough filtering inline to prevent that. Cars do. Maybe we need to add another filter to these....Ahhh another MOD...


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I know thats right i love my brute but like you said when something goes wrong with the brute its like putting together a puzzle. I was working on a little bit tonite and friend of mine was helping me. We are convinced that its the fuel pump to be honest cause it has gave me problems in the past and it doesnt help when you get dirt or water in the tank and you clog it up. So im going to work trying to find a way around the highway robbery that kawasaki wants for the pump!!! Thanks for the post helping me out guys!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

deadman inc said:


> ......Thanks for the post helping me out guys!


Thats what we're here for man. You know...I live close to Cleveland out on 321 so you and I aren't too far away from one another. May have to try and meet up one day.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

*no fuel*

check the plugs on the injectors,if good check voltage to injectors.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey filthyredneck appreciate the post. Yeah cleveland isnt that far from me. Yeah we should meet up and ride sometime. Well when i get my bike back together but i dont know how soon thats going to be. I wont to work on it today but i dont know thats how tired iam of working on it LOL.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I wish i could test the fuel filter before i go out and spend money i dont have to. I have already spent more than i could afford as most of you know from owning a brute. Just a joke there.....LOL


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Well after all that thinking it was the injectors it was the fuel pump the whole time. I had a thought it was but i was trying not to think it was cause of the price for the new one. Me and a good friend of mine are working on something different with the pump in the tank and i think it might work so i dont want to have to buy the one for the dealer.. Will let yall know the what happens.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

deadman inc said:


> Well after all that thinking it was the injectors it was the fuel pump the whole time. I had a thought it was but i was trying not to think it was cause of the price for the new one. Me and a good friend of mine are working on something different with the pump in the tank and i think it might work so i dont want to have to buy the one for the dealer.. Will let yall know the what happens.


If your old pump is junk, I'd like to have it.. Buddy of mine wants to put his hands on a pump, so they can hit the books and see if they can find a cheaper car pump replacement. Or loan it to me.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Ummm yeah the pump is trashed. I mean it still works but not enough PSI. I dont mind at all you can have it i guess. Im not near Tyler, im down here north of Houston. Were going to use the tank but do something different on the electric fuel pump. To be honest i did some research awhile back on the stock fuel pump and i found a Mitsubishi fuel pump but when i tried to call Mitsubishi and tried to look it up they said they couldnt do it. They were in contract with Kawasaki that they couldnt give that information out or sell just the pump. It makes since but i thought it was stupid so i couldnt go any further on that. So lik i said im doing something different this time. Let me know what to do NOtorious.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

deadman inc said:


> Ummm yeah the pump is trashed. I mean it still works but not enough PSI. I dont mind at all you can have it i guess. Im not near Tyler, im down here north of Houston. Were going to use the tank but do something different on the electric fuel pump. To be honest i did some research awhile back on the stock fuel pump and i found a Mitsubishi fuel pump but when i tried to call Mitsubishi and tried to look it up they said they couldnt do it. They were in contract with Kawasaki that they couldnt give that information out or sell just the pump. It makes since but i thought it was stupid so i couldnt go any further on that. So lik i said im doing something different this time. Let me know what to do NOtorious.


If you don't mind dropping it in the mail, I'll send you money to cover shipping.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Send me an address and i will drop send it to you. It shouldnt be much to send it.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

deadman inc said:


> Send me an address and i will drop send it to you. It shouldnt be much to send it.


Sending PM now. Thanks.. I hope we can find a replacement pump...


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I know thats right. Something has gotta be done. Me and a buddy of mine are working on something to. I'll let you know how it goes. Were testing it out on my bike so well see....


----------

